# LWBJF Ga. @ Heads Creek 1/26/13



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 15, 2013)

Come on out to Heads Creek (AKA Griffin Reservoir), and join Wackem's - Lil' Water Bassin' "Georgia Division", for our second event of 2013. The season is young. Therefore the opportunity to finish in the top 6 and a shot at the LWBJF AOY title are still possible for a new team, that may be interested. 

Please visit our website for club information ..... http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/


----------



## slingshot86 (Jan 19, 2013)

im in....


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Jan 19, 2013)

slingshot86 said:


> im in....



Slingshot, that wouldn't happen to be Griffin Res in your avatar?


----------



## slingshot86 (Jan 20, 2013)

no sir. city pond in barnesville . caught one just like her at griffin last feb. 6th tho....


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Jan 20, 2013)

My mistake, If it was Griffin that would be a pile of trash in the background ... Nice fish though.


----------



## slingshot86 (Jan 20, 2013)

sad but true, R.R. its the non-sportsman that haunt the banks of that fine lake may one day cause it to be shut down.   and thank you. my best tournament fish ever . 7.8.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Jan 20, 2013)

nice un! See you there Saturday!


----------



## LIPS (Jan 20, 2013)

Turnout and results posted?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 20, 2013)

LIPS said:


> Turnout and results posted!



What?  Are u trippin'? We don't fish tha Griff til next weekend.

Here's a practice report tho .... THEY ARE CHOMPIN'


----------



## LIPS (Jan 20, 2013)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> What?  Are u trippin'? We don't fish tha Griff til next weekend.
> 
> Here's a practice report tho .... THEY ARE CHOMPIN'


Oh, I thought it was this weekend.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 20, 2013)

Turnout will probably be a dozen or so boats. The results should be okay, considering the 7 day weather forecast. Head's Creek is a good large mouth bass fishery.


----------



## revoslinger (Jan 20, 2013)

Hopefully that cold front will decide to be a couple days late


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 27, 2013)

Congratulations to Bobby Russell and Allen Tompkins on taking down the W @ Head's Creek Reservoir, witha 5 fish limit of 13.99 pounds. Bobby also caught a 5.45 large mouth to claim big bass honors.

Full results will be up on our website soon.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 27, 2013)

revoslinger said:


> Hopefully that cold front will decide to be a couple days late



Well, it wasn't .... but congratulations to Zack and you, for your second place finish. Good fishing, on a cold and muddy lake, that you've never fished.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 27, 2013)

Results have been posted. Please allow a lil' time for some adjustments on the results page. Having problems with alignment. I'll get it corrected shortly.

Thanks, for supporting our federation.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 27, 2013)

Results have been posted. Please allow a lil' time for some adjustments on the results page. Having problems with alignment. I'll get it corrected shortly.

Thanks, for supporting our federation.


----------

